# IZotope Iris 2 not bouncing offline in Cubase 10.5



## goalie composer (May 6, 2020)

Hi hive mind,

I'm unable to get iZotope Iris 2 to bounce in offline mode in Cubase 10.5 on my Mac (OS 10.14.6 Mojave). It bounces fine in realtime mode. Does anyone have a solution for this problem so I can bounce it in offline mode?

Thanks!


----------



## goalie composer (May 6, 2020)

Anyone else experience this?


----------



## goalie composer (May 7, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Jaap (May 7, 2020)

Gave it a quick test and works fine here in. Also Cubase 10.5, Iris version is 2.02.415, but I am on windows 10
I could bounce offline without problems.


----------



## goalie composer (May 7, 2020)

Jaap said:


> Gave it a quick test and works fine here in. Also Cubase 10.5, Iris version is 2.02.415, but I am on windows 10
> I could bounce offline without problems.


OK, thanks for checking into that for me.


----------



## Jaap (May 7, 2020)

goalie composer said:


> OK, thanks for checking into that for me.



No problem. What happens? Do you get an error when you try to use offline export? Sometimes it also happens that it looks like nothing is happening with the offline bounce, but if you wait a bit, then it is suddenly done.


----------



## goalie composer (May 7, 2020)

Jaap said:


> No problem. What happens? Do you get an error when you try to use offline export? Sometimes it also happens that it looks like nothing is happening with the offline bounce, but if you wait a bit, then it is suddenly done.


It's really odd. Usually it's complete silence. That, or it doesn't bounce any of the automation data. Really strange.


----------



## kdarkthought (May 12, 2020)

Yes, I have this issue all the time where Iris 2 will not bounce automation data properly when bouncing offline in Cubase, either resulting in silence, or simply something "incorrect." I've also experienced this when automating some other Izotope plug-ins–I can't trust that they'll bounce properly. 

Maybe this is a Mac thing based on Jaap's comment. 

The workaround I have at the moment is to use the VST 2 versions instead of VST3. Try that out, and see if you get the correct result. Of course this can come with other problems, based on what you're trying to achieve. 

I reached out to Izotope about this a while ago and they simply told me to bounce in real-time (not a permanent solution IMO), but I've reached out again and am in the middle of a new conversation. I've had this issue for a while, and I actually abandoned Iris because this was a show-stopper. What I would do was create a pre-routed print bus in my template so I could solo Iris and print into the DAW, then batch export that later. Render in Place will also give you a "bad" result.

Will update here if I hear anything interesting from Izotope. 

TL;DR: You're not crazy.


----------

